# Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Churchill Cigar Review - solid med-full bodied cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i've enjoyed the consul and the robusto grande in the past and this one is just as good. perfect draw, even burn, toasty, spicy, and medium-full bo...

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Churchill Cigar Review - solid med-full bodied cigar


----------

